
Lightweight HTTP cache, based on file, suitable for CDN especially - hellowub
https://github.com/WuBingzheng/fcache
======
stephenr
This claims to be "easier to use" than varnish or squid, but it seems exactly
the opposite:

\- For production they recommend and complete partition be assigned to it for
raw block storage

\- it has no built in method to make origin requests - you _have_ to use Nginx
and an extra module to insert items j to the cache.

\- because of the aforementioned Nginx requirement it's apparently not
intended to sit in front of your web server directly, it needs Nginx in front
of it, with the logic of when to request from origin pushed into the Nginx
config.

\- It appears to have basically none of the configurabilitt/power of Varnish
with a good vcl file.

